# Only $1,300 ! ! !



## onecatahula (Jan 10, 2016)

(not mine)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/bar/5389391555.html


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 10, 2016)

I want a job as a bicycle appraiser! Apparently you don't even need to know anything about what you're appeasing!


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2016)

Great deal......


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 10, 2016)

That thing has been on our local CL for a couple months now. I wonder who did the appraisal??


----------



## how (Jan 10, 2016)

bike is a 50 dollar bike to me

I have given away nicer womans bikes than that one


----------



## the tinker (Jan 10, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> That thing has been on our local CL for a couple months now. I wonder who did the appraisal??




I told him 1300!!!


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2016)

One to many zero's!


----------



## vincev (Jan 10, 2016)

I am going to tell him that $1300 is too cheap to sell it for.lol


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't believe it hasn't sold yet what a steal....... WOW


----------



## bairdco (Jan 12, 2016)

I hope it has no leaks and it's straight.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2016)

...Pot is legal in Washington......


----------



## Overhauler (Jan 12, 2016)

bricycle said:


> ...Pot is legal in Washington......




Yeah but pot has nothing to do with being a moron, just saying.
 Lee....


----------

